# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Chios [Άγιος Γιώργης]

## xara

Αξίζει. Δείτε το
http://www.chioslines.com/?sno=1&lng=en

----------


## DimitrisT

> Αξίζει. Δείτε το
> http://www.chioslines.com/?sno=1&lng=en



το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο εν πλω προς Τσεσμέ

----------


## xara

> το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο εν πλω προς Τσεσμέ


Ο ναυπηγός του, ούτε στο όνειρό του δεν θα το είχε φανταστεί με duty free! :mrgreen:

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Chios της Ege Birlik

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Χίος μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43440

----------


## DimitrisT

26/7  Το Χίος ξεκινάει το ημερήσιο δρομολόγιο του για Τσεσμέ

----------


## DimitrisT

Σήμερα το πρωί το  Χίος λίγο πριν μπει στο λιμάνι της Χίου.

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Χίος στο λιμάνι της Χίο λίγο πριν πάει να δέσει .

----------


## DimitrisT

Σημερινή αναχώρηση του Χίος για Τσεσμέ φωτο από το κόκκινο φάρο του λιμανιού της Χίου.

----------


## DimitrisT

To Χίος σε μια άφιξη στο λιμάνι της Χίου.

----------


## gioannis13

> To Χίος σε μια άφιξη στο λιμάνι της Χίου.


 Σε ασχετο σημειο ποσταρισες.... :Confused:

----------


## DimitrisT

> Σε ασχετο σημειο ποσταρισες....


Δεν το νομίζω φίλε μου γιατί το το πλοίο ανήκει στην τούρκικη εταιρία  Ege Birlik και έχει νηολόγιο Τσεσμέ απλά δραστηριοποιείται στην γραμμή Χίος - Τσεσμέ.

----------


## DimitrisT

Χτεσινή αναχώρηση του Chios από τη Χίο.

----------


## DimitrisT

Αναχώρηση του Chios στις 18/10 από τη Χίο.

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Chios δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Χίου.

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Το Chios δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Χίου.


Δεν το προσεχουν και πολυ ε?:?...

----------


## DimitrisT

Φίλε Τάσο τώρα έχει σταματήσει τα δρομολόγια και είναι δεμένο για αυτό είναι σε αυτή την κατάσταση  :Wink:

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Φίλε Τάσο τώρα έχει σταματήσει τα δρομολόγια και είναι δεμένο για αυτό είναι σε αυτή την κατάσταση


Ετσι εξηγειται.Σ'ευχαριστω Δημητρη.

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Chios της Ege Birlik λίγο πριν μπει στο λιμάνι της Χίου 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85176

----------


## DimitrisT

To Chios της Ege Birlik στο λιμάνι της Χίου.Αφιερωμένη στους pantelis2009,Thanasis89 και σε όλους τους φίλους των ανοιχτών τύπων ΕΓ/ΟΓ.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 95634

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φωτο φίλε DimitrisT. Ευχαριστώ!!!! Οι κάβοι πολύ λάσκα δεν είναι? :Razz:

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη ! Είναι πολύ καλή η φωτογραφία σου όπως πάντα άλλωστε ! 
Παντελή παρατηρητικότατος !  :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

Σημερινή είσοδος του Chios της Ege Birlik στο λιμάνι της Χίου.Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους xara,pantelis2009 ,Thanasis89 και σε όλους τους φίλους των ανοιχτού τύπου  ΕΓ/ΟΓ
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 99290

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραία φωτο φίλε DimitrisT. Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση :Very Happy:  Σου έχω αφιερώσει και γω στο Ελευθερία Δ. :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

Chios είσοδος στο λιμάνι της Χίου
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 100417
Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο Παντελή(2009).Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις αφιερώσεις στο θέμα της ελευθερίας Δ,να σαι καλά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σε ευχαριστώ και εγώ για τις αφιερώσεις. Να δούμε το Chios, όταν ήταν Αγ.Γιώργης τον Ιανουάριο του 2006 στη Σαλαμίνα. Χαρισμένη σε σένα:mrgreen: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 100433

----------


## DimitrisT

Eίσοδος του Chios της Ege Birlik στο λιμάνι της Χίου.
DSCF6091.jpg

DSCF6092.jpg

Το σαιτ της εταιρείας: http://www.egebirlik.eu/

----------


## sylver23

Αφού ευχαριστήσω τον Δημήτρη (ξερει γιατί) θα ήθελα όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι παραπάνω για το πλοίο όταν λεγόταν Αγιος Γιωργης να μας το πεί.
(Σε ποια γραμμή ήταν ,είχε άλλα ονόματα κτλ)

----------


## pantelis2009

Φυσικά και ξέρουμε φίλε sylver23 :Wink:  Να τι είχα στείλει στο περιοδικό Ε το 10/2007 αλλά φαίνετε δεν τους άρεσε γιατί δεν το δημοσιεύσαν. 
Κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο του κ. Ζέρβα στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας  το 1974 και συμπλοιοκτήτες ήταν η κ. Παπανικολάου Αθηνά και οι αδελφοί Προκόπης & Ευάγγελος Μαγιάτης και έκανε δρομολόγιο Παλούκια- Πέραμα. Είχε μήκος 45 μέτρα, πλάτος 10,10 μέτρα, έπαιρνε 40 Ι.Χ.  και είχε 2 μηχανές PAXMAN  450 ίππων η κάθε μία. Η μία και μοναδική μετατροπή του, έγινε το 1990. Μεγάλωσε και έχει πλέον 54 μέτρα μήκος, με το ίδιο πλάτος αλλά άλλαξε μηχανές και έβαλε M.T.Y. 650 ίππων η κάθε μία και παίρνει τώρα 54  Ι.Χ.  Ήταν το μοναδικό Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ που είχε βάρος ανά τροχό 8.000 Kg και αυτό γιατί η κουβέρτα του ήταν κατασκευασμένη από λαμαρίνα πάχους 12 χιλιοστών. 
Πουλήθηκε σε Τουρκική Ν.Ε.  έναντι 400.000 € και έφυγε από Ελλάδα στις 15/07/2007. Από τότε κάνει δρομολόγια Χίο – Τσεσμέ Τουρκίας, μεταφέροντας επιβάτες, Ι.Χ, λεωφορεία και νταλίκες.( όπως λέει η αφίσα που βρήκα στo internet)   
Εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια και καλά ταξίδια. 
Και 2 φωτο απο τον Ιανουάριο του 2006 όταν ήταν ακόμη στο Καματερό - Σαλαμίνας
Χαρισμένες σε DimitrisT (Χρόνια Πολλά), sylver23 και όλους τους φίλους τις κλασικής παντόφλας. :Wink:  :Razz: 


ΑΓ. ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ 01 (Ιανουάριος 2006 στο Καματερό).jpg

ΑΓ. ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ 02.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Να σαι καλά Παντελή!Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!
Θυμήθηκα και κάτι αστείο σε μία αφίσα που είχα δει σε ένα πρακτορείο της Αθήνας που έλεγε ''Ταξιδέψτε με το υπερπολυτελες πλοίο μας''

----------


## DimitrisT

Σημερινή αναχώρηση από την Χίο.Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους pantelis2009 & sylver23 .
DSCF8219.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε DimitrisT. Θέλει λίγο βάψιμο :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## chiotis

Mηπως γνωριζει καποιος γιατι το πλοιο πηγε στη Σμυρνη;;

----------


## pantelis2009

Μήπως .... λέω μήπως πήγε εκεί για την συντήρηση του;;;; 
Ο φίλος DimitrisT αν μάθει κάτι ας μας ενημερώση :Wink: .

----------


## despo

Σίγουρα φίλε Παντελή θα έχει πάει για τη συντήρησή του. Με την ευκαιρία να σε ευχαριστήσω για τη φωτογραφία του Αρίων.

----------


## chiotis

> Μήπως .... λέω μήπως πήγε εκεί για την συντήρηση του;;;; 
> Ο φίλος DimitrisT αν μάθει κάτι ας μας ενημερώση.


Ισως αλλα εγινα ολα σιωπηλα  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το  Chios φωτογραφημένο απο το φίλο Selim San στις 27/09/2008 και τον ευχαριστώ. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε DimitrisT, chiotis, sylver23, despo και όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών :Wink:  :Very Happy: .


Chios arrival.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Να και μια φωτογραφία του Selim που δεν είναι απο Aliaga  :Razz:  :Razz: 
Eυχαριστούμε Παντελή

----------


## pantelis2009

Έτσι είναι sylver23  :Wink: . Το καλοκαίρι (όπως έχω γράψει σε άλλο θέμα) ο Selim San φεύγει απο τη Σμύρνη γιατί έχει πολύ ζέστη και πάει 5-6 μήνες στο Τσεσμέ και πολλές φορές έχει περάσει Χίο και του αρέσει :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## DimitrisT

10/8/2010 Είσοδος του Chios στο λιμάνι του Τσεσμέ.
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και ανταποδίδω Παντελή Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους ,chiotis,sylver23 και σε όλους τους φίλους των εγ/ογ ανοιχτού τύπου.
DSCF7010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε DimitrisT. Είχες πάει απέναντι;;; :Wink: .
Πόση ώρα είναι Χίο - Τσεσμέ και πόσο κοστίζει το ferry boat;;
Το βάψανε βλέπω, σε αυτή που ανέβασα εγώ δεν έχει την εταιρεία ακόμη!!!!!.

----------


## chiotis

> 10/8/2010 Είσοδος του Chios στο λιμάνι του Τσεσμέ.
> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και ανταποδίδω Παντελή Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους ,chiotis,sylver23 και σε όλους τους φίλους των εγ/ογ ανοιχτού τύπου.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126489


Eυχαριστώ πατριώτη !!!!Ξερεις μήπως πότε θα επιστρέψει στη Χίο το πλοίο;;Προχθες που το είδα στο ais ήταν ακόμα πάνω στη δεξαμενή.

----------


## DimitrisT

Με το συγκεκριμένο δεν έχω ταξιδέψει αλλά νομίζω κάνει γυρω στην 1 ώρα (είναι το πιο αργό).30¤ πήγε-έλα.Δεν έχω ακούσει τίποτα για το πότε επιστρέφει,αν μάθω θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## chiotis

Εδώ και δυο μισι ώρες έχει αναχωρίσει από την Σμύρνη για τη Χίο.Στα σχέδια της εταιρίας του είναι να βάλει στην ίδια γραμμή και άλλο ένα πλοίο το cesme express (μήπως ξέρει κανείς κάτι για το πλοίο; )και να κάνει μεταφορα φορτηγών από τουρκία και με τα δύο πλοία, τα φορτηγά μετά θα μπενουν στον Πελαγίτη μετα από συννενοηση των δύο εταιριών και θα οδειγούνται στον Πειραιά.Φίλε Δημήτρη να περιμένουμε καμια φωτο απο την αφιξη του πλοίου( chios) ;

----------


## chiotis

> Με το συγκεκριμένο δεν έχω ταξιδέψει αλλά νομίζω κάνει γυρω στην 1 ώρα (είναι το πιο αργό).30¤ πήγε-έλα.Δεν έχω ακούσει τίποτα για το πότε επιστρέφει,αν μάθω θα ενημερώσω.


Mε τα νέα σχέδια της εταιρίας(ege birlik) το εισητίριο θα είναι 6 ευρώ και 11 μετ' επιστροφής  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε chiotis κοίταξα μερικές φωτο που μου έχει στείλει ο φίλος Selim San αλλά δεν έχει το cesme express. Περιμένουμε φωτο απο το Chios :Wink: .

----------


## DimitrisT

Σήμερα λιγάκι δύσκολο αλλά αύριο θα έχετε σίγουρα φωτο.
Σύμφωνα με το σαιτ kounoupi.gr :
"το «Τσεσμέ Εξπρές», τα οποία αγοράστηκαν από εταιρεία που  πραγματοποιούσε δρομολόγια στη Σαλαμίνα και έπειτα από μετατροπές και  πλήρη ανακαίνιση θα είναι έτοιμα σε περίπου ένα μήνα."

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε DimitrisT για την είδηση και μένει να μάθουμε ποίο είναι το Τσεσμέ Εξπρές. :Wink: 
Όπότε περιμένουμε νέα σας όταν εμφανιστεί για να δούμε ποιό είναι:roll:.

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλησπέρα σε όλο το Ναυτιλία.Οι φωτογραφίες που σας είχα τάξει8).Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους pantelis2009,chiotis,sylver23 και σε όλους τους φίλους των ανοιχτών τύπου ΕΓ/ΟΓ.
DSC_0689.jpg DSC_0698.jpg DSC_0699.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε DimitrisT για τις υπέροχες φωτο απο το Chios που είναι φρεσκοβαμμένο και όμορφο.
Μιά που εγώ δεν έχω άλλες φωτο του ας δούμε μία απο το φίλο Selim San απο τις 10/07/2010, όπως λέει η φωτο του και τον ευχαριστώ  :Wink: .

CHIOS.jpg
Έχω φάει τον κόσμο να δω πιο είναι το Τσεσμέ Εξπρές. Εδώ στο Καματερό που έχει 3 ανοικτού τύπου δεν έχει φύγει κανένα. Μπορεί να είναι απο Ρίο!!! Πάντως το ψάχνω και περιμένω νέα απο σας όταν σας έλθει :Wink: .

----------


## chiotis

> Καλησπέρα σε όλο το Ναυτιλία.Οι φωτογραφίες που σας είχα τάξει8).Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους pantelis2009,chiotis,sylver23 και σε όλους τους φίλους των ανοιχτών τύπου ΕΓ/ΟΓ.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 128985 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 128986 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 128987


Tελειες φωτο!!!!!!!!!!!!!Το πλοίο έγινε τέλειο πολύ ομορφο!!!!Καιρό είχα να το δω έτσι!!!!!!

----------


## johny18

Φίλε dimitris t ωραίες φωτογραφίες !!! Ανανεωμένο το πλοίο !!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## nerohitis

chios.jpg
στο βάθος διακρίνεται ο Πελαγίτης που ετοιμάζεται να μπει Χίο, στο εν λόγω ταξίδι οι νταλίκες και τα οχήματα βράχηκαν καλά λόγω καιρού, 5αρi γεμάτο.
Πίσω από τον Πελαγίτη το erturk, νομίζω το i

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το ΑΓ. ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ - CHIOS στις 14-07-2007 δηλαδή 1 μέρα πριν φύγει για Τουρκία, δεμένο στο Καματερό.
Για chiotis, DimitrisT, nerohitis (που μας το θύμησε) και όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.

ΑΓ. ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ - CHIOS 01 14-07-2007.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού το ξεχάσαμε .......μου έστειλε φωτο ο φίλος Selim San, από το CESME.

CHIOS 25.7_(1).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενημερώθηκε, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, η Λιμενική Αρχή Χίου ότι το *Ε/Γ πλοίο “FB CHIOS” σημαίας Τουρκία*ς, προερχόμενο από Τσεσμέ με 45 επιβάτες, στην προσπάθεια πρυμνοδέτησής του, προσέκρουσε με τη ράμπα του καταπέλτη του στο* “ERTURK” σημαίας Τουρκίας*, το οποίο βρισκόταν ήδη πλαγιοδετημένο στον ίδιο χώρο.
Από το περιστατικό δεν υπήρξε τραυματισμός, ούτε παρατηρήθηκε θαλάσσια ρύπανση, ενώ οι επιβάτες του “FB CHIOS” προωθήθηκαν στον προορισμό τους με μέριμνα της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας.
Από το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Χίου που διενεργεί την προανάκριση, απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους των ανωτέρω πλοίων, μέχρι την ολοκλήρωση της επιθεώρησης τους και την προσκόμιση των βεβαιωτικών αξιοπλοΐας τους, σύμφωνα με τα οποία τα δύο πλοία δύναται να συνεχίσουν τους πλόες τους. 
ΠΗΓΗ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Τι ...πρυμνοδέτηση γράφουν :Surprised: . Καλά, δεν έχουν δει πώς πέφτει μιά παντόφλα; Βγάζουν μιά τυποποιημένη ανακοίνωση... :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## despo

chios 001.jpg
Στη Χίο φωτογραφημένο τον Οκτώβρη του 2013.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> chios 001.jpg
> Στη Χίο φωτογραφημένο τον Οκτώβρη του 2013.


Στο ακομοντέσιο στις πάντες,κάτι που θυμίζει Ελληνική σημαία κ με κόκκινα γράμματα Ege Birlik=Ένωση Αιγαίου δλδ συνεκμετάλλευση!
Τον χαβά τους αυτοί.Την Τουρκία σας... :Uncomfortableness:  :Distrust:  :Distrust:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε despo για τα ωραία σου. :Fat:

----------


## nerohitis

http://www.politischios.gr/koinonia/...ikoy-feri-mpot

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Another one of *CHIOS*

Chios.jpg
From https://www.flickr.com/photos/85587996@N00/5756642461

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως φαίνεται και από το AIS το Chios (e.x ¶γιος Γιώργης) είναι τραβηγμένο από χθές σε ναυπηγείο στην Tuzla, προφανώς για τη συντήρηση του.

CHIOS 01 07-05-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ψιλοπαράξενο..... Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρώτη φορά πηγαίνει σε ναυπηγείο στην Τούζλα, πάντα για εργασίες δεξαμενισμού και συντήρησης έβγαινε στην Σμύρνη. Για να μην πω για την τεράστια διαφορά απόστασης από την βάση του πλοίου.

----------


## despo

Μήπως αφου διαβάσαμε το άρθρο του φίλου Sylver απο τον Πολίτη της Χίου με τις ανακατατάξεις που αναμένονται στη γραμμή, το πλοίο αγοράστηκε απο την Turyol, η οποία σκοπεύει να κάνει μια καλύτερη συντήρηση στα εκει ναυπηγεία ;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μήπως αφου διαβάσαμε το άρθρο του φίλου Sylver απο τον Πολίτη της Χίου με τις ανακατατάξεις που αναμένονται στη γραμμή, το πλοίο αγοράστηκε απο την Turyol, η οποία σκοπεύει να κάνει μια καλύτερη συντήρηση στα εκει ναυπηγεία ;


Συνεχίζει να βρίσκεται στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο στην Τούζλα της Τουρκίας (αν πιστέψουμε βέβαια το σήμα του στο AIS), και πλέον μπορούμε να είμαστε βέβαιοι ότι αγοράστηκε απο την Turyol, αφού αναφέρεται και στο έγκυρο equasis.




> Registered owner  --  TURYOL DENIZ ULASIM HIZMETLERI  --  Necatibey Caddesi 1/3, Hacimimi Mah, Beyoglu, 34425 Istanbul, Turkey.  --  since 01/05/2016
> Beneficial Owner  --  TURYOL  --  Akce Sokak 1/3, K.Karamustafapasa M, Beyoglu, 34425 Istanbul, Turkey.  -- since 01/05/2016

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά την δίμηνη παραμονή του σε ναυπηγείο της Τούζλα, το πλοίο έχει επιστρέψει και πάλι "στα μέρη του" στο Τσεσμέ της Τουρκίας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από ότι έχω παρατηρήσει στο marinetraffic, τις τελευταίες ημέρες το πλοίο έχει μεταδρομολογηθεί από την γραμμή Τσεσμέ - Χίος, στην γραμμή Αιβαλί - Μυτιλήνης. Δεν γνωρίζω αν είναι προσωρινή αυτή η μετακίνηση η μόνιμη.

----------


## despo

> Από ότι έχω παρατηρήσει στο marinetraffic, τις τελευταίες ημέρες το πλοίο έχει μεταδρομολογηθεί από την γραμμή Τσεσμέ - Χίος, στην γραμμή Αιβαλί - Μυτιλήνης. Δεν γνωρίζω αν είναι προσωρινή αυτή η μετακίνηση η μόνιμη.


Πολύ προσωρινή ήταν η μετακίνησή του αφου έκανε μολις 1-2 δρομολόγια, λόγω και της μη υπαρξης για αρκετό χρονικό διάστημα πλοίου που να μεταφέρει οχήματα/εμπορεύματα. Απο ο,τι έμαθα μάλιστα θα πάει σε ναυπηγείο στην Κωνσταντινούπολη προκειμένου να αλλάξει μηχανές και να αυξήσει κατα τι την ταχύτητά του.

----------


## apost

Μπορεί﻿ κάποιος να μου πει τη χωρητικό﻿τητα του σε νταλίκες και ιχ???﻿﻿﻿

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι διαστάσεις του είναι 45,6 Χ 12

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Η HSW έχει κάνει συμφωνία κ παίρνει στη Χίο φορτηγά από Τουρκία γιά Ιταλία.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Οι διαστάσεις του είναι 45,6 Χ 12


Αυτές Παντελή είναι οι παλιές του διαστάσεις, οι αρχικές πριν από την μετασκευή του. Οι σημερινές του είναι _58m X 12m x 2,1m._ Έχει χωρητικότητα 52 I.X. και 300 επιβατών.

----------

